# Hot top sheet on sintered board



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, just looking for some advice. When I wax my board, I noticed that the top sheet gets quite hot (not too hot that I'll burn myself if I touch it, but still hot). I use a normal household iron to wax my board, and tend to use it on a medium heat setting. Although I keep the iron moving, I also tend to wax in sections on the board as I find it easier than doing the whole thing at once, hence why it gets hot. 

Am I damaging my sintered base, or damaging my snowboard internally in any way?? :dunno:


Thanks


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds like youre going a little bit overboard with it. it doesnt take much heat to get the desired results. the wax is only going to seep in a certain amount. if the wax is melted then its usually a matter of seconds to get it all the way into the base. 

all that being said, a little heat wont kill your board but you should avoid too much (hot to touch top sheet)


----------



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

Do you know if there are any signs that I may have damaged the board? I'm a bit worried about it. I can't see anything physically wrong with it, and when I flex it, it feels alright. 

Maybe I'm being a bit paranoid!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Heatwave said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you know if there are any signs that I may have damaged the board? I'm a bit worried about it. I can't see anything physically wrong with it, and when I flex it, it feels alright.
> 
> Maybe I'm being a bit paranoid!!


If it falls apart next time you go ride, you probably fucked it up.

I like to wax my board till the whole thing warms up a bit, as it sits in a pretty cold basement/garage. I find that melting the wax and warming up the board go hand in hand and take up the same amount of time. Also, from the contact points through the tips, the board's core thins out or disappears and will get much hotter/faster than the rest of it. If you wax with your bindings on, they will act as a heatsink, you want to be aware of this and not over-heat that area trying to compensate.


----------



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> If it falls apart next time you go ride, you probably fucked it up.


Haha, I'll bear that in mind when I'm next flatlining a steep black run!

Maybe I'm being a little paranoid, my boards get abused when I'm out riding them then I worry about putting a bit of wax on! I'm my own worst enemy at times.


----------



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Snowolf. That video was great btw.

Like I said, the base looks fine to me. Thought I initially saw a dark patch on it  but it was just some excess wax  

I think when I next wax, I'll give the board a good clean first and then inspect the base, but I can't see any damage at the moment.

Thanks all!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

The topsheet _will_ get warm to even mildly hot. Keep the iron setting as low as you can to keep the wax from smoking, and certainly keep it moving.


----------

